# IOD Shampoo



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I purchased IOD #10 (evening primrose oil) to relieve Molly from scratching. It hasn't helped as much as I had hoped it would. I am trying Microtek now.


----------



## goldenloverinab (Apr 28, 2012)

I've heard Micro-Tec is good but I haven't tried it.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Guess your dog doesn't agree with whatever they put in IOD. I started off Maverick with the IOD Conditioner and it never affected him. I switched to their shampoo about 2 weeks ago and it didn't seem to bother him.

edit: Just looked at the body, it's Everyday IOD. Lol thanks for refreshing my memory Vhuynh


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just wanted to add that before IOD we tried the Everyday IOD line shampoo and conditioner and I love it! It really kept Molly smelling good and extra silky for really long. After summer when she isn't swimming every day we will be going back to Everyday IOD. The itching started when she started swimming every day in lake water (I obviously can't bathe her every day but I do rinse her every day and she gets a bath once a week) so I tried IOD #10 which disn't help much and she developed a heat rash so I switched to microtek just yesterday.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I use IOD and love it, it's very important that you do a really good rinse to ensure all of the soap is out. For my allergy dogs who are having a flair up with their skin, I switch to Micro-Tek for weekly baths and use the daily spray--it cleared up all issues rather quickly.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Micro-Tek is what we use. Excellent product. Thanks to Betty and the Dallas Crew for recomending it.


----------

